# CZ 75 or SP-01 Tactical



## lock&loaded188 (Mar 13, 2007)

Love the stainless steel CZ 75....But I like the SP-01 Tactical's 19 round magazine capacity aswell as the night sights.

Can the CZ 75 hold the same mag 19 round mag as the SP01 without it hanging out the bottom or any problems? 

If so I'm going with the CZ stainless 75.

How much does it cost to have night sights put on?


Thanks playas!


----------



## eerw (Apr 2, 2007)

The 19rnd SP01 mag hangs out the bottom..it uses a basepad to cover the 1/2 or so that extends past the bottom of the gun. It will fit the same way in your 75 stainless..

the SP01 and 75b mags are interchangeable.

as for night sights..there are couple of variants that fit the CZ75b dovetail. the sights themselves are around $50-$60. not sure how much it would cost to install..but it is pretty easy to do your self..


----------



## Revolver (Aug 26, 2006)

eerw said:


> The 19rnd SP01 mag hangs out the bottom..it uses a basepad to cover the 1/2 or so that extends past the bottom of the gun. It will fit the same way in your 75 stainless..


Just so I understand it better: It looks the same/sticks out the same amount int the '75 as it does the SP01?


----------



## Vom Kriege (May 5, 2006)

I don't own a CZ, but a shooting buddy has the decock version of the SP01. It's a sweet shooting pistol. There is virtually no recoil or muzzle flip with it as it is a 40oz 9mm with a lot of weight in the dust cover. I've been very tempted to get the SA version.


----------



## Nra-Life-Member (Mar 16, 2007)

Nice to know about the magazines.. I have been thinking about the SP01 due to the capacity - but if the mags are interchangeable, then the 75 might be the ticket..


----------

